# New Arrival



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

so anyway i got 2 of these one is green and im sure you would all hate it so no pics :tongue2:

but the black is very big very heavy and i like it, retails at Â£350 but i got them for a bit less 

let me know what you think


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

bit small init? h34r: :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

certainally shouting 'citizen' to me bill. looks a big chunk of steel/rubber, well made which i bet wears quite comfortable? ellesse is not a brand that i have looked at but i have a mate who bought quite an expensive diver (about Â£350 i think) about 10-years ago and is still very happy with it.

congratulations - stu


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Looks like a serious hunk of watch. Like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> bit small init? h34r: :lol:












just for you shaun and welcome back sort of

and the greenie


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Do my eyes deceive me or is the strap an integral part of the watch case also?

Interesting watch, and as long as it does what it is supposed to (tell time and keep out water), its doing a good job :thumbsup:

(not sure about the orange or 'green' though :shocking: )


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

Stanford said:


> Do my eyes deceive me or is the strap an integral part of the watch case also?
> 
> Interesting watch, and as long as it does what it is supposed to (tell time and keep out water), its doing a good job :thumbsup:
> 
> (not sure about the orange or 'green' though :shocking: )


actually the strap is not integral just very cleverly done and i did tell you that the green is a bit AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH! but they do a nice blue aswell the orange is just for for that orange lover


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

No way could I wear an Ellesse watch, my daughter would be merciless in her piss taking! :lol:


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

I Love the look of the ORANGE one..

I wouldn't loose that very easily... :lol:

Nice one Bill :thumbup:

Regards,

Graham.


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

Retro ellese watch; does this sport company still remains? Anyway, a good reminding 80's watch.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Cannot make my mind up about those, like certain elements, but not others .. nevertheless congrats, as as long as you like it then that's all that matters.


----------

